

Angularjs: about $filter - willmendesneto
http://willmendesneto.github.io/2014/12/14/angular-js-about-filter/

======
JacobHarrington
Excellent information here, and it can be a fantastic resource for people
learning AngularJS, but to be perfectly honest you really need to do some
proofreading on your material. While I suspect that English may not be your
first language, your target audience may not realize that. While we like to
think that ideas should stand on their own regardless of packaging, the
reality is that if your message can't be understood then it will never come
through.

